# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  راهنمایی برای شروع کنکور 1402

## Amir.h.f

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید ، من بالاخره تصمیم شروع کنکور 1402 رو گرفتم و سطحمم صفره  . 
اما میدونم برای هر درس میخام چه کار های انجام بدم و با چه منابعی پیش برم و چجوری تست بزنم و...
اما این وسط نمیدونم که بهتره از الان با برنامه ازمون قلمچی 1401 ( از اولش )  پیش برم و ازمون هاشو تو خونه بزنم تا مهر برسه و وقتی مهر شد این برنامه ازمون رو ول کنم و با برنامه ازمون 1402 پیش برم یا همینطوری کیلویی بخونم تا مهر و از مهر با برنامه ازمون 1402 پیش برم . 
میتونم یه کار دیگم کنم که با برنامه ازمون 1401 از الان پیش برم و تقربیا فک کنم تو پاییز همه درس ها تموم شه و بعدش فقط ازمون جامع بزنم. دیگه تو ازمون 1402 شرکت نکنم. 
البته اینم بگم که من دوازدهمم و امسال به دلایل مشکلات خانوادگی و... نتونستم بخونم ولی امسال کنکور رو شرکت میکنم که تمرینی شه و همچنین میدونم باید روی امتحانات خرداد تمرکز کنم چون تاثیرش ممکنه زیاد شه اما من یه برنامه باید برای کنکورم داشته باشم دیگه

----------


## whywouldnt

سلام منم با ایشون موافقم تمام تلاشتو بکن
در مورد پشت هم بگم منم دوستایی دارم که همین فکرو دارن به عبارتی تصمیمشونو گرفتن از منم همین سوالا رو پرسیدن
تو الانتو استفاده کن ساعت خوابتو تایم مطالعتو و جدیتتو (منظور به دور از حواشی و نت و.. بودن)) تمام این چیز ها رو دقیقا رو خودت انجام بده تا به خودشناسی برسی و بعد اگه نشد به فکر پشت باشه ولله از الان به فکرش باشی چه معلوم 2 ماه بعد بگی از مهر شروع میکنم تو مهر بگی آبان و....................اینطوری مثه دومینوو ادامه پیدا کنه اما اگه از الان تمام تلاشتو بکنی مطمعن باش پشت هم بمونی با روتینی که داری موفق میشی
من درسته پشت نیستم و دوازدهمم اما واقعا اینو حس کردم مهمترین چیز عادت به درس خوندنه تو اگه الان این عادتو نداری ایجادش کن تا بتونی بعد کنکور بهترین تصمیمو بگیری :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Amir.h.f

> سلام داداش چیزی که من توی این ۵ سال کنکور دادنم بهش رسیدم اینه که ول کنی ول میکنی مطمئن باش از الان کنکور ۱۴۰۱ رو ول کنی کنکور ۱۴۰۲ رو هم ول میکنی شاید بگی نه من مثل تو نیستم من ول نمیکنم و اینا. ولی باور کن منم همینو میگفتم الان این ۵ امین کنکوریه که میدم فقط همون سال ۹۷ درس خوندم تا قبل عید منظورم از گفتن اینا اینه که فعلا به ۱۴۰۲ فکر نکن تو همه توانتو بذار روی ۱۴۰۱ صفری؟ خب همه از اول صفر بودن از یه جا شروع کردن شروع کن بخون الانم ۸۵ روز اینا وقت هست اگرم خواستی بمونی بعد از کنکور تصمیم بگیر


منم الان فکرامو کردم دیدم حرفت درسته من باید کل توانم رو روی کنکور 1401 بذارم و بعد از اعلام نتایج تصمیم بگیرم که پشت بمونم یا نه.
اما الان مشکلی هست اینه که فقط الان عمومی ها میتونه به من کمک کنه چون زود بازدهن و تقربیا اسونترن ولی از این نگرانم که تو این چندماه مونده من عمومی رو خیلی خوب بخونم و بخام 1402 دوباره کنکور بدم که دیگه عمومی ها حذفه یعنی میتونستم همین چندماه رو تمرکز رو تو تخصصی ها بزارم که اگه بخام تو 1402 شرکت کنم هم کمک کنه .
نظرت چیه؟

----------


## Niloofar Abii

> منم الان فکرامو کردم دیدم حرفت درسته من باید کل توانم رو روی کنکور 1401 بذارم و بعد از اعلام نتایج تصمیم بگیرم که پشت بمونم یا نه.
> اما الان مشکلی هست اینه که فقط الان عمومی ها میتونه به من کمک کنه چون زود بازدهن و تقربیا اسونترن ولی از این نگرانم که تو این چندماه مونده من عمومی رو خیلی خوب بخونم و بخام 1402 دوباره کنکور بدم که دیگه عمومی ها حذفه یعنی میتونستم همین چندماه رو تمرکز رو تو تخصصی ها بزارم که اگه بخام تو 1402 شرکت کنم هم کمک کنه .
> نظرت چیه؟


مصوبه شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی با مخالفت مجلس به احتمال 80 درصد لغوه  میتونی تو کانال آقای هامون سبطی اینو چک کنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amir.h.f

عجب یعنی کل مصوبه لغوه ؟
حتی دو بار در سال؟
تاثیر معدل؟

----------

